# Sausage search



## POP A TOP 1

I have tried every "store bought" brand available and all seem to be made from the same company -just different labels(or so it seems). Can anyone recommend a tasty brand, be it meat mkt or sausage maker in the Houston/Pearland area. Guys Meat Mkt on OST had a great sausage-made in house, but I guess I didn't buy enough- They closed.


----------



## 1528mac

Kinda depends on what your taste is or isn't to me. Like I don't like sage in sausage, but like it with turkey. What dont / do like?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## MARK MACALUSO

Order some sweet chipotle from Bellville Meat Market . I bet they can ship it overnight ? Thank me later


----------



## tlt_tamu

Fishers meat market in Spring. Family owned place.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Pyburns on almeda rd omg


----------



## ChuChu

Go to Luling and get a box of Luling City Market sausage. Get a jug of sauce also.


----------



## whitepv

Opa's Country Blend (quarter links) in the grocery store
Pollock's Garlic Sausage in Falls City
Pruski's Polish Wedding Sausage around San Antonio


----------



## POP A TOP 1

*Sausage Search*

Thanks guys-Some of these have got to work!


----------



## dunedawg

Dickey's is pretty good.


----------



## Red3Fish

I was raised decades ago on Chappel Hill sausage. Back then it was more coarse ground than most sausage now, had red pepper, mustard seeds, and black pepper in it, and well smoked. I loved it. Sorry, no help now.....they were sold and the recipe changed.....haven't found any like it since.

Later
R3F


----------



## Court

Galvan's in Richmond sells their all beef sausage & it is the best.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Doziers in Fulshear is my favorite.


----------



## horndale

TR Sausage from Rockdale Meat
Slovacek from Snook


----------



## bushwhacker

Vinceks in East Bernard makes very good sausage IMO.


----------



## old 37

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Order some sweet chipotle from Bellville Meat Market . I bet they can ship it overnight ? Thank me later


Bellville has 5 or 6 different flavors, all fantastic . Some are in HEB under their family name Poffenhoffer ( I think that's right). And if your a hunter, they will make all styles using your venison or hog.


----------



## kinja

Antieâ€™s Meat Market in Pearland


----------



## Haute Pursuit

bubbas kenner said:


> Pyburns on almeda rd omg


Pyburns is pretty good and close to Pearland but I like Vincek's in East Bernard beef/pork/jalapeno the best. Bellville is good also.


----------



## MR. L.

another vote for Vincek's in East Bernard


----------



## dbarham

MR. L. said:


> another vote for Vincek's in East Bernard


Used them about 10 times before they screwed up 3 orders in a row. Last order they screwed up was a freebie for screwing up the first two orders in wich they lost 2 deer. There were 5 big sows all boned out and meat all cubed up and vacumn packed and fresh i got back some sour tasting funky sausauge that had a spoiled pineapple taste. I was ready to whip someones ***! Never ever again will i set foot in that place

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## texasair

Krolczyk's meat market, just east of Hempstead on old 290.

I like the individual short straight links rather than the full size round links.
Each one is about 1 serving. When i cook them them I can pull them off the grill according to each persons preference, some folks like them warm. I like mine well done with the skin popped open.
They have individual links hot and ready to eat so you can try one and see if you like it before stocking up. Definitely old school coarse ground meat, not processed mush.

They also have full size round links in regular and various flavors.
The regular shorter ones are so popular, they have them already packaged by the case, which is what I buy and bring them home and use the seal a meal to shrink them to smaller packages


----------



## jtburf

POP A TOP 1 said:


> I have tried every "store bought" brand available and all seem to be made from the same company -just different labels(or so it seems). Can anyone recommend a tasty brand, be it meat mkt or sausage maker in the Houston/Pearland area. Guys Meat Mkt on OST had a great sausage-made in house, but I guess I didn't buy enough- They closed.


Go down Hwy 6 to Alvin, stop in Froberg's and visit Greaks

https://frobergsfarm.com/greaks/

You can thank me laer.

John


----------



## POP A TOP 1

I knew there would be sausage lovers on this site. Thanks for all ur suggestions. I'll start running them down. Many,many moons ago Holmes made some kick a-- retail sausage---then changed the receipe. "Just when I know all the answers, they change the questions".


----------



## rem260man

I like Praseks out of Hilje. They have been making all my sausage now for 10 years. I see they sell in HEB down here so assume they would have it at all the HEBs. I havenâ€™t bought any out of the store but the main reason I stick with them is it always tastes the same. So far no surprises. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boiler

I would like to add one more to your list. 9th Street Meat Market in Texas City. They have three types: jalapeÃ±o (the best of the three), pork and beef mix, and red hot (they sausage is literally red and its the hottest Ive ever had - it can ruin a pot of beans if you use too much). The jalapeÃ±o and pork/beef mix are a coarse grind and are very good sausage.


----------



## hk

B&W Meat Company 4801 north sheperd .They have some pretty good sausage and a lot of other good stuff.I go up there a couple times of year.Check it out.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wbay2crowded

Burton Sausage Co. 13 miles west of Brenham on 290. My favorite is their Green Onion sausage. Get the raw links & grill slowly for about 25 minutes. They also have plain pork, jalapeÃ±o, and salt & pepper. Always buy the fresh raw stuff...not the cooked packaged links.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

dbarham said:


> Used them about 10 times before they screwed up 3 orders in a row. Last order they screwed up was a freebie for screwing up the first two orders in wich they lost 2 deer. There were 5 big sows all boned out and meat all cubed up and vacumn packed and fresh i got back some sour tasting funky sausauge that had a spoiled pineapple taste. I was ready to whip someones ***! Never ever again will i set foot in that place
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't use them for processing. Their counter sausage for sale is as good as it gets though.


----------



## stdreb27

Red3Fish said:


> I was raised decades ago on Chappel Hill sausage. Back then it was more coarse ground than most sausage now, had red pepper, mustard seeds, and black pepper in it, and well smoked. I loved it. Sorry, no help now.....they were sold and the recipe changed.....haven't found any like it since.
> 
> Later
> R3F


I love their sausage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2

B&S in Markham has some good sausage. I think they got a FB page


----------



## Beastman1652

Renfro's is good too. They are out of Lufkin, but I have found it in Brookshire Brothers stores.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

Store bought is Dickies sausage can be found in Wal-Mart... Very good

Greaks Smokehouse in Alvin inside Froburg's has by far better sausage than anything i've ever tried


----------



## daddyeaux

I like the sausage from B&W Meat Market on North Shepherd....he makes his own and several kinds to choose from.


----------



## mbj358

*Sausage*

Stark Bros on Freeport St is pretty good as well.


----------



## popo1984

Pattillo said:


> Antieâ€™s Meat Market in Pearland


I second that


----------



## tpool

Slovacek's!!! Can get at Sam's Club.. Garlic pepperjack is really tasty


----------



## POP A TOP 1

FYI: Smoke house at Froberg Farms has recvd many recommendations.
Thanks for all your input- I see my cholesterol rising.


----------



## Court

wbay2crowded said:


> Burton Sausage Co. 13 miles west of Brenham on 290. My favorite is their Green Onion sausage. Get the raw links & grill slowly for about 25 minutes. They also have plain pork, jalapeÃ±o, and salt & pepper. Always buy the fresh raw stuff...not the cooked packaged links.


Forgot about this place-Their 100% all beef sausage is excellent-Worth the drive for sure.


----------



## OnedayScratch

I've had the greaks at Frobergs and yes, it was good. I bought their boudain and it was ok but waaay too spicy for me.


----------



## workorfish

Court said:


> Forgot about this place-Their 100% all beef sausage is excellent-Worth the drive for sure.


Hat trick for Burton - good stuff


----------



## TIMBOv2

tpool said:


> Slovacek's!!! Can get at Sam's Club.. Garlic pepperjack is really tasty


Yup, Slovaceks is really good. Ainâ€™t tried Dickies store bought but, I did eat it at a new place in Snyder TX years ago and the jap & cheese was really good. Gotta get me a couple links from WM next time Iâ€™m there.


----------



## Leo

It sounds like a shorter list would be the sausage that people here DONT like.


----------



## bowmansdad

texasair said:


> Krolczyk's meat market, just east of Hempstead on old 290.
> 
> I like the individual short straight links rather than the full size round links.
> Each one is about 1 serving. When i cook them them I can pull them off the grill according to each persons preference, some folks like them warm. I like mine well done with the skin popped open.
> They have individual links hot and ready to eat so you can try one and see if you like it before stocking up. Definitely old school coarse ground meat, not processed mush.
> 
> They also have full size round links in regular and various flavors.
> The regular shorter ones are so popular, they have them already packaged by the case, which is what I buy and bring them home and use the seal a meal to shrink them to smaller packages


I stopped in here yesterday, bought some assorted links to try. Their prices are really good, the dry sausage is excellent.


----------



## Flats Mark

I love the 2cooler network. I took some advice from this thread and went to Vincek's in East Bernard yesterday and bought some sausage for our Super Bowl cook.
They only have raw sausage on Tuesdays and Thursdays, but I bought a load of smoked sausage and two links of boudin. 
I did take home one lb of cooked hot sausage from the to go counter, and it was wonderful! They also have a bakery inside the smokehouse.


----------



## POP A TOP 1

*Sausagr search*

In [email protected]: Vincek's,Froberg Alvin 1st place; Slovacek's,Burton in Brenham, Pyburn's 2nd place; Bellville meat mkt,Dickies,Krotczk's,B&W,Stark Bros.3rd place. 
There were 13 others receiving 1 vote each.
My personal best: Pyburn's & Dickies(Walmart) Still need to go to Froberg's.


----------



## bigdawg

I was out of deer sausage so I bought some jalapeno cheese sausage from Bay Area Meat market in Clear Lake and it was some of the best sausage I've ever had period. I got 5 lbs. to go with the brisket I was smoking and the sausage went fast, everyone loved it.


----------



## chasdawg

market basket in Beaumont has real good smoked sausage


----------



## WilliamH

I'll 3rd Krolczyk's.



> Krolczyk's meat market, just east of Hempstead on old 290.


----------



## redexpress

Lemelles in Ames or Chubby's in Moss Hill. Not great but good.


----------



## daddyeaux

So from what I am reading here, there is no such thing as bad sausage.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I am surprised no one has said Juniors. There are just west of Wharton.


----------



## Fishy Eye

Well the best sausage in the world. I'll probably be killed for disclosing this info. https://www.facebook.com/MikulikSausage


----------



## pudsquali

*Sausage*

I kinda like Midway in Katy. Lots of variety.


----------

